# LED - Strip richtig anbringen



## Veralia (18. Mai 2015)

Hallöchen! 

Ich hab mir nun doch, nach längerem zögern, einen 5 Meter LED Streifen bestellt. Jedoch bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, was die Montage betrifft. 

An sich lassen sich diese Streifen ja einfach aufkleben. Aber lassen sie sich auch wieder Restlos entfernen, ohne unschöne Spuren auf einer Tischplatte? Falls sie mal ausgewechselt werden müssen? Vielleicht hat da jemand ja Erfahrungen, die er mit mir teilen kann.  

Desweiteren steht mein Schreibtisch mit einer schmalen Seite direkt an der Heizung. Kann sowas im Winter Probleme bereiten, wenn direkt neben dem Streifen geheizt wird? (Kleber löst sich, evtl. Brandgefahr oder sonst was?)

Und zuletzt die Frage, wie bringe ich sie am besten an, um ein möglichst cooles Ergebnis zu haben, aber es auch nicht too much aussieht. Vielleicht hat da ja auch wer Erfahrungen. Habe mal drei Skizzen angefertigt, wie ich es mir vorstellen könnte. 

Natürlich müsst ihr den Tisch "von unten" sehen. Die LED Strips werden unter der Tischplatte angebracht mit Richtung Boden. Oder würdet ihr sie gar anders anbringen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls euch dazu was einfällt, oder ihr selbst Erfahrungen damit habt, freue ich mich, wenn ihr sie mit mir teilt.


----------



## evilgrin68 (18. Mai 2015)

Moin

Das sich der Kleber in der nähe der Heizung anlöst ist möglich, Brandgefahr eher nicht. Klebereste einfach mit Alkohol (Isopropanol) entfernen. Du kannst doch einfach mal, die LED Stripes mit Tesafilm fixieren und den Beleuchtungeffekt ausprobieren. Deine Variante 3 mit Seiten und Wandseite sollte ausreichen.


----------



## Veralia (18. Mai 2015)

Hallöchen und danke für die Antwort!

Was könntest du mir denn raten, um zu verhindern, dass sich der Kleber löst?


----------



## evilgrin68 (18. Mai 2015)

Veralia schrieb:


> Was könntest du mir denn raten, um zu verhindern, dass sich der Kleber löst?



Das ist einfach: Frieren im Winter!

Normalerweise sind die Klebestribes sehr gut, ausser du kaufst den letzten Schund aus China. Ansonsten zieh halt den Schreibtisch 10 cm ab, das reicht damit die Luft nicht direkt unter den Tisch kommt. Wichtig ist die Klebefläche vorher zu reinigen, Fettreste, Nikotin, Staub, ( je nachdem was zutrifft) sind nicht gerade förderlich für eine dauerhafte Klebeleistung.


----------



## Veralia (18. Mai 2015)

Für die habe ich mich entschieden:

EC TechnologyÂ® 5m RGB 5050 SMD LED Strip Leiste Streifen mit 150 LEDs - Komplett Satz Inklusive 44 Key Controller Fernbedienung, und 12V Netzteil Weihnachten Party LED Lichterkette: Amazon.de: Beleuchtung


----------



## Gast1654117802 (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir vor geraumer Zeit auch mal ein 3m RGB-LED-Strip bestellt. Ich habe es an der Seite des Tisches angebracht. (Sehr sehr Geil! =D)

Hier mal ein paar pcs:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ug0ho5iv5jyv35v/2015-05-26 19.32.58-3.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/roik2w7l7z248hi/2015-05-26 19.33.10-2.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ydcny8axa5cxncz/2015-05-26 19.33.33.jpg?dl=0

Edit:
Hatte mir aus dem Baumarkt aber auch noch extra stärkeres Doppelseitiges Klebeband gekauft.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2015)

Spiegelklebeband ist mit das Stärkste was man bekommen kann und auch hält wenn der Untergrund sauber ist. Man könnte die auch in einem Kabelkanal verlegen oder eine Winkelleiste damit das Licht nur diffus abstrahlt.


----------

